# Need help with medical issue!



## jchizz (Jan 19, 2015)

I just got a young gold tegu from the expo on Sunday and he never flicks his tongue out. He'll try to but it never has come out of his mouth. Taking him to the vet Friday to get him checked out but does anyone on here have experience with this?


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2015)

We had another member report this type of thing recently. My guess would be dehydration but I'm definitely interested in hearing what a vet has to say. How're things going with him otherwise? Temps and enclosure all on point? How about feeding and drinking? Maybe we can help narrow down some possibilities


----------



## jchizz (Jan 20, 2015)

He seemed a little dehydrated when I got him home but I let him soak for awhile and he drinks fine. So far I haven't seen him eat live prey (crickets or dubia roaches) but I left some crickets in the cage and lost track of them of course lol. I did however get him to eat a little bit of raw egg after I smeared some on his nose! He is pretty alert and active still. I temped the cage at 107 in the basking spot 83-86 in the mid zone and 70 in the cool area. I also left a large but shallow water dish so he is able to access as he pleases. He makes a noise every time he tries to put his tongue out too. It sounds like blowing a mucus bubble out a nose (gross description but it's the closest I could think of).


----------



## Josh (Jan 20, 2015)

Hmmmm. Have you seen inside his mouth? Everything look OK on the outside and from what you can tell?
His enclosure and everything seem OK. I wonder if he has a respiratory issue or something?
Try to supervise some more feeding and see if you can take a peek inside his mouth. Can you post some photos of him?


----------



## N8bub (Jan 20, 2015)

+1 on what josh said. If it is respiratory in nature bumping your basking temps into the 120s low 130s will be beneficial towards helping dry up a respiratory infection. And keep your gu hydrated. Should help if that is the case


----------



## jchizz (Jan 20, 2015)

I appreciate all the input! I'll try to bump up the temps and get pics up tomorrow after work and try to get one of his mouth as well, wish me luck on that one though! Ill let ya know what happens


----------



## jchizz (Jan 20, 2015)




----------



## jchizz (Jan 20, 2015)

He's not to happy with me now :/


----------



## jchizz (Jan 21, 2015)

Okay so after everything you guys have told me and my observations of the little guy since I got him Sunday I'd have to say he has a respiratory infection definitively. I'm going to try to bump up his vet visit to today and get some antibiotics for him asap. Big thanks Josh and N8bub for your helpful insight! Wish little Rex some luck for a speedy recovery!


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad we could be of help! Here's to Rex's full and quick recovery! Please keep us updated on what the vet says and how the little guy progresses!


----------



## jchizz (Jan 21, 2015)

Alright so the vet said everything was fine and probably just due to being stressed from a new set up. Granted the referred me to another vet that "...would know more about exotic animals..." so they were no help. Luckily got them to wave the exam fee! So far there seems to be slow progress in his energy levels since the temp bump and he ate two pinkies as well. So I'll see how this continues.


----------



## Josh (Jan 21, 2015)

Glad to hear there was nothing glaringly wrong. It could very well be that he's still adjusting to his new home. Let us know how he progresses!


----------



## jchizz (Jan 24, 2015)

Today I fed him two small roaches and it seemed as though they were getting caught in his throat and he couldn't push them down. I almost had to get one out myself because he started to gag. It's pretty disheartening to say the least.


----------



## marydd (Jan 24, 2015)

Oh no! Poor guy. Maybe feed him some ground Turkey with calcium and other softer foods until you see that vet. Let us know how you like that new vet. You have an appt yet?


----------



## jchizz (Jan 24, 2015)

I'll try that and I missed his operating hours today so I'll have to call tomorrow


----------



## Josh (Jan 26, 2015)

Any updates yet, @jchizz ? Have you switched to a softer food?


----------



## jchizz (Jan 26, 2015)

Yes he eats the soft food fine for a lizard that can't use his tongue to its full extent. Pretty frustrated at this point but I'll be going to the reptile specialist this week. Next expo, the seller I got him from is getting an ear full that's for sure!


----------



## Josh (Jan 27, 2015)

If you feel like it's limiting his ability to eat, drink, breath, etc, I would take him to a vet ASAP.


----------



## Bubblz Calhoun (Jan 28, 2015)

_Could be dehydration, birth defect or trauma it's an import so it's been through a lot lately and might just need more time settling in and recovering. I might have missed it but I didn't see anything about his humidity levels and what you're using to measure. Humidity levels are just as important as him drinking water to stay hydrated. If I saw this sooner I would have mentioned that you usually can't see their tongue any way when you open the mouth unless they flick or stick it out since most of it is covered. But the sound you're hearing when it tries can also be the normal sounds they make when flicking their tongue. Some people call it a clicking sound but it also sounds like someone smacking while eating. _


----------



## JZrose (Oct 6, 2018)

May I ask how things have gone with this tegu, I am having similar issues.


----------



## dpjm (Oct 6, 2018)

JZrose, this is a really old thread. You would be better off starting a new thread and describing your situation from scratch.


----------



## JZrose (Oct 6, 2018)

I did start a new thread, but haven’t had any responses, maybe I posted it wrong? I’m new to the forum. I posted it under Black and White tegus.


----------

